# 2014 NYC Mayor's Cup Basketball All-Star Games



## NYCSports (Feb 21, 2012)

The NYC Mayor's Cup Basketball All-Star Games will showcase the best male and female high school seniors from New York City’s Public Schools Athletic League (PSAL) against the best seniors from the Catholic High School Athletic Association (CHSAA) as they compete for the title of “Best in the City.” The NYC Mayor’s Cup is the only event in which the two leagues compete against each other in an officially sanctioned all-star competition. The doubleheader will be held on Saturday, March 29 at the City College of New York (CCNY) in Manhattan and will feature a girls’ all-star game at 1PM followed immediately by a boys’ all-star game at 3PM. FREE tickets will be distributed at the venue on a first-come, first-served basis on the day of the event. Visit the NYC Mayor’s Cup Facebook page (www.Facebook.com/NYCMayorsCup) for the most up-to-date event information including team rosters, live streaming video of both games, results and photos.


----------

